# Keene, NH Show Oct 10th



## Penn Digger (Sep 21, 2011)

Who's going to one of the best shows in New England?  Awesome show with awesome glass.  I have been a few times.  I am surprised nobody has brought this up yet.  What about Norm's on Oct 9th in Woodstock Valley, CT?


 PD


----------



## old.s.bottles (Sep 21, 2011)

The keene show is on a monday? I might be going to the woodstock valley one...


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 21, 2011)

I am sorry, it is the 9th.  I googled the show and it brought up the date from last year.

 PD


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 21, 2011)

Finally, one close enough that I might actually be able to go![]


----------



## Blackglass (Sep 21, 2011)

If October 9th is the date, I'll be there!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Penn Digger
> 
> Who's going to one of the best shows in New England? Awesome show with awesome glass. I have been a few times. I am surprised nobody has brought this up yet. What about Norm's on Oct 9th in Woodstock Valley, CT?
> 
> ...


 
 It'd be great if we could figure out a way to go again this year....[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 22, 2011)

So Norm's would be the 8th.  Again, sorry for the wrong dates.


----------



## CazDigger (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll be there setting up at both venues. I can't wait!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Finally, one close enough that I might actually be able to go![]


Fianally? It's one of if not the oldest in the country. Sommersworth is a great show too and not too far from you. Well, maybe a little bit. Well, maybe more than twice. OK, a lot.
 I think I'm gonna push for Norm's this year, I never have been there.
 I just got back from the Lowell show. Same story, so many bottle, so little cash. Still a load of drool to mop up. Some of it was mine.[][]
 Everything relies on how much it will cost to fix my vehicle.[][][][:'(][:-][8|]
 One of those faces anyway.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## VTdigger (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm going I was hoping to find info about it, it says the 10th and for 2010 http://www.nhliving.com/events/oct.shtml
 where is a more up to date site with information about the show?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 26, 2011)

*RE: Keene, NH Show Oct 9th*

FROM

 Oct 8, 2012      
       Woodstock, CT  12th Annual Heckler Columbus Day Weekend Event â€œMcCandless Memorial Eventâ€.      Throughout the Day, 9:00 am â€“ 11:00 am Auction Preview, 9:00 am â€“ 2:00 pm 	 Old-Fashioned Tailgate Party, 9:00 am â€“ 12:00 pm. 	 Preview 19 October & 16 November 2011 McCandless Absentee Auctions, 	 11:00 am Live Auction of 75 McCandless Collection Items,  	 12:30 pm McCandless Memorial Cook-out. Visit 	 Heckler for more information.     

 Oct 9, 2011      
       Keene, NH  Yankee Bottle Club 44th Annual Show & Sale,     Sat 9am-2:30pm (early buyers at 8am)     at the Keene High School, Arch Street, Keene, NH.     Info: CREIGHTON G. HALL, 382 Court Street, Keene, N.H. 03431.     PH: (603) 352-2959     or ALAN RUMRILL, Historical Society of Cheshire Couty, 	PO Box 803, Keene, NH. 03431, PH: (603) 352-1895, 	Email: director@hsccnh.org


----------



## Alaska (Sep 27, 2011)

*RE: Keene, NH Show Oct 9th*

any one see VA embossed bottles at the show snag em and ill pay pal you! keep an eye pealed!


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2011)

*RE: Keene, NH Show Oct 9th*



> ORIGINAL:  Alaska
> 
> any one see VA embossed bottles at the show snag em and ill pay pal you! keep an eye pealed!


 Seems like a dangerous practice and you could end paying people for a bunch of crap you don't want at prices you never intended to pay....or they could end up with a bunch of Virginia bottles they didn't want in the first place...Jim


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 28, 2011)

*RE: Keene, NH Show Oct 9th*

I'm always there.   Ever since I was about 10 this has been a yearly family outing.  It's the only show we all go to, and we always end up spending $.   The only time I haven't gone was about 5 years ago when it was almost washed out.   The weather was too bad for flying from PA up, so we couldn't make it.  Mom and Dad said it was a ghost town anyway with the weather that year.

 I'm usually to be found wandering around wearing a flight jacket with my name on the front.

 Jim G


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 28, 2011)

*RE: Keene, NH Show Oct 9th*

Wait a minute... Saturday is the 8th, not the 9th, the 9th is on Sunday. Which one is it?


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 30, 2011)

*RE: Keene, NH Show Oct 9th*

The show's on Sunday the 9th.  It's always the Sunday before Columbus Day.

 Jim G


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 2, 2011)

*RE: Keene, NH Show Oct 9th*

Thank you for the clarification. Got this flyer at the antique mall today.


----------



## JustGlass (Oct 8, 2011)

One day to go... Tonight will feel like Christmas eve.  It would be nice to come home with a couple flasks, bitters or nice meds.  Im sure my wallet will be empty when I leave the show.


----------



## cookie (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm going to try and make it...I'll have a green hat on with a bulldog on it....  John


----------



## GlassKeeper (Oct 8, 2011)

Count me in, that's one of the best shows. I'll be there with justglass!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 9, 2011)

Today's the day!


----------



## cookie (Oct 9, 2011)

some bottles at show....


----------



## cookie (Oct 9, 2011)

photo


----------



## cookie (Oct 9, 2011)

bought at show..


----------



## cookie (Oct 9, 2011)

nice bitters...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cookie
> 
> photo


----------



## Blackglass (Oct 9, 2011)

What a great show! I got to meet John (Cookie) and a bunch of other fellow collectors, definatly going back next year. Here's a few things I picked up...
 Common and semi-common meds I didn't have. One of the sellers literally had about 30 sample-size Kilmers for $1 each. Most had damage, but I found 2 in good condition. Also a pontiled puff that may have gotten too close to a fire, Winslows, and a Champlin.




 Lipman & Son and a common Ebling Brewing Co.




 This must have been one of the very last Liquizones ever produced. I didn't realize they went under a name change and I had no idea they were still in business in 1916. Also, a labled Wyeth with all its contents.




 A Schultz tenpin and a pontiled 3 piece mold black glass import. Really crude. 




 Quart blob with a Thatcher Closure. Brady Bros. 




 This one is really clean. Geo F. Hewitt (Misspelled "Hewett").




 Osgood's India Cholacogue. This is the smooth base varient. It looks like it would be pontiled, but it has a key-mold base.




 The best bottle of the day, a German beer bottle in honey amber. A real shiner in my opinion. It reads: "Original-Abzug/SCHUTZ/(Trade mark)/MARKE (Other side) Eigenthum/Der/ ACTIEN-/BIERBRAUSEREI/in HAMBURG/ST.PAUL". Can anyone speek German[]?









 ``Michael


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Blackglass
> 
> 
> This one is really clean. Geo F. Hewitt (Misspelled "Hewett").


 
 This one is beautiful! Love the German blob too. I love all blobs... [8D]

 I dug a med in a similar shape to the second bottle from the right in your first picture. Wonder if they were from the same company?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 12, 2011)

New York Hop Bitters is an OZ bottle. Great bottles at Keene, someplace too far for me.


----------

